

Open source 'wasn't available' two years ago, says Universal Credit chief - WestCoastJustin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3493090/open-source-wasnt-available-two-years-ago-says-universal-credit-chief/

======
bio4m
After reading the article it really seems like the quote was taken out of
context. As it stands its incredibly vague, the person quoted could be talking
about anything. Without more specifics and some context I'd call this a simple
attempt to grab attention by the author.

~~~
gruseom
It could well be that such approaches weren't available to his department
until recently. Cultural shifts lag technical ones.

------
timthorn
The discussion in question starts at 17:03 here:
[http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=1442...](http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=14420)

His response is certainly taken out of context, but he doesn't cover himself
in IT glory.

